# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Co się ze mną dzieje? To przez wątrobę? Proszę o szybką odp.

## Aleksandra

Witam. Nie wiem od kiedy, ale na moim języku widnieje żółty osad... nie czuje w buzi żadnego dziwnego posmaku, tylko z rana mam lekko nieświeży oddech ale to chyba normalne. Przeszkadza mi to, bo wygląda to brzydko. Nie wiem czy to ma coś wspólnego z językiem, ale od pewnego czasu nie mogę się załatwić, mam zaparcia do tego dość często boli mnie brzuch w dolnych partiach. Tydzień temu obudziłam się ze strasznym bólem głowy i okropnymi zawrotami głowy. Nie mogłam złapać równowagi. Dopiero na wieczór mi przeszło. Do tego dziś gdy byłam na mieście złapał mnie straszny ból brzucha, który zwalił mnie z nóg. Dostałam okropnej biegunki, dopiero teraz udało mi się ją jakoś okiełznać. Dodam też, że źle się odżywiam jem co tylko mam pod ręką albo wcale nie jem. Ważę 52kg przy wzroście 168-9cm. Pół roku temu byłam na badaniach krwi, które niczego nie wykazały. Nie wiem, czy to wszystko ma ze sobą coś wspólnego, ale powoli zaczynam się martwic. Wyczytałam, że osad na języku może oznaczać problemy z wątrobą. Załączam link ze zdjęciem języka; http://i54.tinypic.com/aua04k.jpg
P.S. strasznie pocą mi się dłonie i stopy.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Żółty nalot na języku najczęściej związany jest ze złym odżywianiem, chorobami wątroby, może występować przy refluksie żołądkowo - przełykowym, chorobie wrzodowej, zaburzeniach trawiennych, a także, jeśli pojawiały się problemy z bólem i zawrotami głowy również przy zapaleniu ZATOK. Proponuję wybrać się do lekarza rodzinnego, być może warto zrobić podstawowe badania krwi (w tym próby wątrobowe), które pomogą rozwiązać problem. Pozdrawiam

----------

